# Has anyone bought from fordogtrainers.com?



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Has anyone bought from fordogtrainers.com? After searching for an item that I wanted for my dog and a good price I ordered, got a conformation # it said to email and within 48 hrs I would get a tracking number and I haven't. So I called the number and had to leave a message. So did I get scammed or should I just wait it out a little longer. This is the first time I have ordered something for my dogs and I was so excited. AHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

I have ordered from them in the past and never had any problems with them at all.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: DinoBlueI have ordered from them in the past and never had any problems with them at all.


Same here.

Though this company is in Israel, and between huge time zone differences and the occasional language barrier, it can take them a while to return communications. Due to distance, shipping can take a while as well.


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

Yep, ordered a harness from them a couple of months ago. I emailed them asking for a tracking number right after I got my order conformation email. I was told to contact them again in several days as this was a custom order and one was not available yet. I planned to email them again in a week, but received my harness before getting a chance to. I am very happy with it.


http://i46.photobucket.com/albums/f109/MaNeyda/*******-1.jpg


----------



## nathalie1977 (Sep 4, 2006)

No problems here either.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice harness you got


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Two of my fellow club members have ordered from this company. Great products. First order went great and prompt delivery. Second person has had some problems with a harness order. Harness did not fit and it has been dragging on for 4 wks now with still no resolution. Please keep in mind these are fellow club members not me personally so I am only relaying what I was told for what it is worth. I would say if you are ordering something to fit a dog recheck your measurements before placing the order to insure it fits when you receive it and avoid the headaches of exchange process.

Once again please note the products themselves are great!


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

ok thanks everyone. I will give it some more time. I guess I had no idea they were so far away. And k9ma I like the harness.


----------



## EastGSD (Jul 8, 2001)

I have ordered from them a few times and love their products, amazing quality for their prices. I look there first now for anything I need.

Weird someone says they are from Israel?? They have a Manalapan NJ mailing address? (which is very near me )

With all my orders they shipped same day and I got the items very fast.

I recommend them to everyone.

Cherri


----------



## k9ma (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally Posted By: SherushNice harness you got


Thanks!







It's very well made and super easy to apply.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, the original company is in Israel. We first ordered stuff from them about 5 years ago and at the time that is where they were located and where items were shipped from.

Maybe they have a US satellite location of some sort now, but if they do it's relatively new.


----------



## Wildtim (Dec 13, 2001)

Just to add the box we got from them a year ago had the customs import stamps on it, and was addressed in Hebrew.









It didn't take that long to get to us though so either it flew through customs or they have a fast track importer over here.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I ordered a muzzle from them. It took ~2wks to arrive which for internet shopping seems a bit long, but not prohibitive. I thought it was shipped from the Midwest in the USA. I'm almost certain it was shipped from the USA.

The muzzle was breed specific & a poor fit, however it was for an American Bulldog, a difficult breed to fit & she's a petite female, which further confounds it. Female ABs are generally considerably smaller than the males & she's small even considering gender, so I was disappointed, but not surprised. I wanted to ask them about this before ordering but couldn't find a phone#. I *think* I could have asked by email but I lack patience & wanted to order ASAP.

I cut it to get a (barely)acceptable fit but didn't bother to return b/c 1) I really needed it, 2) Shipping costs would have wiped out a considerable part of the refund & 3) I HATE the hassle of returning things. (The responsibility for the faulty fit rests largely with me, not them, IMO)

I'd buy from them again.


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

We have bought from them twice now. Love their products and price wise... WOW! If I want a leather leash from Germany just like the one I bought from them, I would pay 109 Euros or over 130 USD. 

Our packages came direct from Israel and it was 2 weeks shipping. That amount of time is normal for me.


----------



## acurajane (May 21, 2008)

Thanks. Today I recieved my order of two fur savor collars and my pup must have grown since I ordered her size I think it will only fit for a couple of weeks. LOL. Thank you all. I was worried at first but I would order from them again and probably will.


----------

